# [Batch] Nach besimmte Dateiendungen suchen und diese löschen?



## partitionist (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte alle meine Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop löschen, eine Verknüpfung hat die Endung **.lnk

*Wie kann man mit Batch nach diesen Dateien suchen/filtern und diese dann löschen?


----------



## Biber2 (15. Januar 2007)

Moin partionist,

a) wenn Du wenig weißt (also nur "*.lnk") und es interaktiv sein muss:

```
:: vom CMD-Prompt:
for %i in ("%userprofile%\Desktop\*.lnk" ) do del /p "%i"
:: -- bzw im Batch:--
@for %%i in ("%userprofile%\Desktop\*.lnk" ) do @del /p "%%i"
```
b) wenn Du es genauer weißt, z.B. alle "Mohrhuhn*.lnk"s und ohne Rückfrage löschen willst:

```
:: vom CMD-Prompt:
for %i in ("%userprofile%\Desktop\Mohrhuhn*.lnk" ) do del /q "%i"
:: -- bzw im Batch:--
@for %%i in ("%userprofile%\Desktop\Mohrhuhn*.lnk" ) do @del /q "%%i"
```

HTH
Biber2


----------

